# Wakui



## preizzo

Hi everyone 
Any one knows something about this brand wakui?
Are they like the shigefusa?


----------



## Dardeau

I read in some thread or another that it was former people from somewhere. Let me throw some Google at it...


----------



## Dardeau

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...elp-needed-choosing-from-these-5-210mm-gyutos


----------



## MowgFace

Toshihiro Wakui 240mm Gyuto

Wakui: Right
Konosuke HD: Left













I also heard the maker is a former Yoshikane smith. 

Mowgs


----------



## MowgFace




----------



## James

Looks like a very good performer. I'd grab one if I didn't have a Heiji on order.


----------



## chiffonodd

http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...irogami-no2-stainless-clad-ho-octogan/dp/1199

$200 for a 240mm stainless clad white 2? Seems almost too good to be true. Is it just the lack of brand recognition?


----------



## havox07

Too bad they don't ship to Canada. Anyone find any other retailers?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Look at the emoto/choil, geometry and profile. Looks extremely Yoshikane-esque, not surprising since they are in Sanjo. As someone mentioned, it's thought he trained at Yoshikane.

Even the horizontal scratch pattern/finish is identical to my Yoshikane kasumi.

http://www.cleancut.se/butik/knivserier/wakui/kockkniv2015-04-28-10-58-26-detail


----------



## tcmx3

the price for the 270 seemed pretty reasonable and the choil shot looked promising so I went ahead and ordered one.

Ill let you guys know what I think.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

If you search forums for Yamawaku you may find some more opinions. Seems like Yamawaku is kind of brand name for cheaper line of Wakui knives made from V2 core and KU iron cladding (they happens to be available with SS clad as well) . The grind appears to be the same or very similar to the one that Mowgs pictured. 

I tried few knives from Yamawaku line. Several 210mm knives, one santoku and one nakiri. All of them were sub 100$ and in that price range they are great knives.


----------



## XooMG

Used to be one of the best deals in the Jknife game, IMO, but prices have been rising.


----------



## preizzo

I will try one of them next week, they seems to be good knives


----------



## Matus

I would love to hear more about them too. These are also available in Germany from http://gx2.japan-messer-shop.de


----------



## labor of love

My wakui 240mm Gyuto arrived today. It's ground thinner than Yoshikane skd and v2 gyutos. I've never used the Yoshikane Kasumi that maxim used to carry, but from the pics I've seen of it I would say the grind is similar to that line. I'll post some pics tonight if anybody is interested.


----------



## tcmx3

labor of love said:


> My wakui 240mm Gyuto arrived today. It's ground thinner than Yoshikane skd and v2 gyutos. I've never used the Yoshikane Kasumi that maxim used to carry, but from the pics I've seen of it I would say the grind is similar to that line. I'll post some pics tonight if anybody is interested.



please do.

Im not going to be able to grab my from USPS until saturday =/


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> My wakui 240mm Gyuto arrived today. It's ground thinner than Yoshikane skd and v2 gyutos. I've never used the Yoshikane Kasumi that maxim used to carry, but from the pics I've seen of it I would say the grind is similar to that line. I'll post some pics tonight if anybody is interested.



Pics pls!


----------



## labor of love

I took some pics...but honestly Mowgface's look better than mine, and its gotta be the same knife from the same line. 
Heres the Wakui choil shot.



And Here is the Yoshikane V2


----------



## labor of love

FWIW the Yoshikane isnt an OOTB choil shot at all, but as you can tell these 2 knives cut very differently. Wakui basically cuts like a laser, I havent used it yet on anything really challenging yet...Im not sure how good the food release is. I used it briefly on some tomatoes, green onions, red onions, lettuce and some other things at work. Mine measures 52.5mm tall at the heel and is exactly 240mm in length on the cutting edge.


----------



## Matus

That Wakui seems crazy thin behind the edge. How is the edge stability? It also looks a bit like a wide bevel knife. How do you plan to sharpen it?


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, its crazy thin. Ill use a microbevel most likely.


----------



## preizzo

Got my wakui and I have to say it's a super knife.! Thin, light, tall just my cup of the &#128516;!
Will post pictures later on this week &#128521;


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> FWIW the Yoshikane isnt an OOTB choil shot at all, but as you can tell these 2 knives cut very differently. Wakui basically cuts like a laser, I havent used it yet on anything really challenging yet...Im not sure how good the food release is. I used it briefly on some tomatoes, green onions, red onions, lettuce and some other things at work. Mine measures 52.5mm tall at the heel and is exactly 240mm in length on the cutting edge.



Any updates on food release on the wakui, now that you've had it for a bit?


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> FWIW the Yoshikane isnt an OOTB choil shot at all, but as you can tell these 2 knives cut very differently. Wakui basically cuts like a laser, I havent used it yet on anything really challenging yet...Im not sure how good the food release is. I used it briefly on some tomatoes, green onions, red onions, lettuce and some other things at work. Mine measures 52.5mm tall at the heel and is exactly 240mm in length on the cutting edge.



Any updates on food release on the wakui, now that you've had it for a bit?


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I havent really tested it yet on anything like potatoes...and its nothing special with cooked proteins either. But it does a fantastic job on all kinds of veggies. Im very happy with the knife. I usually carry multiple gyutos for work anyway, Wakui seems to shine whenever I need real fine cuts/brunoise or fine veg slicing. The edge is thin enough to where Im not going bother using it at all for tougher tasks. I was surprised how great it was for carrots. Some food sticks from time to time, but it doesnt bother me.


----------



## XooMG

Yeah the kireba on my Wakui was crazy flat but very consistent and easy to refinish. I have been considering working in a little convex but it cuts very well even without.


----------



## chiffonodd

labor of love said:


> Yeah I havent really tested it yet on anything like potatoes...and its nothing special with cooked proteins either. But it does a fantastic job on all kinds of veggies. Im very happy with the knife. I usually carry multiple gyutos for work anyway, Wakui seems to shine whenever I need real fine cuts/brunoise or fine veg slicing. The edge is thin enough to where Im not going bother using it at all for tougher tasks. I was surprised how great it was for carrots. Some food sticks from time to time, but it doesnt bother me.



Hmm . . . do you think it adds anything over a sakai laser? I have a ginga and am looking for a stainless clad carbon that is still a great cutter but has some convexity to aid in food release, and feels a bit sturdier with heavier tasks. Seems like the wakui might not fit this bill?


----------



## labor of love

chiffonodd said:


> Hmm . . . do you think it adds anything over a sakai laser? I have a ginga and am looking for a stainless clad carbon that is still a great cutter but has some convexity to aid in food release, and feels a bit sturdier with heavier tasks. Seems like the wakui might not fit this bill?



There is much better options out there for what you want.


----------



## tcmx3

I gotta say I got my 270 in today and I think it's a silly good knife for the money.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah. I'll prob get a suji next. These knives are priced very low for what they are.


----------



## preizzo

As I promised here are the photos of my wakui 240 mm.


----------



## Matus

Looks very nice!


----------



## tcmx3

here's mine:




My knife is 265mm on the edge, 55mm tall and weighs 220g


----------



## chinacats

preizzo said:


> As I promised here are the photos of my wakui 240 mm.



Nice, what is the weight in grams if you have it?


----------



## preizzo

187 g 
52 mm tall 
243 mm large 
&#128516;


----------



## labor of love

My 240mm weighs 192grams surprisingly. It feels lighter than that.


----------



## BeerChef

Looks a whole lot like my ittonomon in the up close shots.


----------



## 420layersofdank

I want one!!!! Ahhhhh


----------



## dands

Just picked up a lightly used wakui 210 gyuto from bernal for $160. Steal!!!!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I was able to find a 240mm white clad suji for $218 thanks to a nudge from 420 and your email.

Thanks


----------



## sharptools

dands said:


> Just picked up a lightly used wakui 210 gyuto from bernal for $160. Steal!!!!



They were $150 new without the handle upgrade before but a vendor selling ones with upgraded handles complained. Now only ones with upgraded handles exist unfortunately.


----------



## dands

sharptools said:


> They were $150 new without the handle upgrade before but a vendor selling ones with upgraded handles complained. Now only ones with upgraded handles exist unfortunately.



Yeah, tough to say but the Jknife game has been flipped on its head over the last 3-4 years with the ridiculous surge in "cooks" in our industry. Takedas were $240 for the 240mm super in 2012. They are $380 now for the same if not worse knife. I know these wakuis a few years back were indeed going for $150-170 for the 240!! But yeah, these 210 wakuis with shirogami #2 are retailing for $250 at my same cutlery. so the $100 I saved on a new one was definitely worth it imo.


----------



## labor of love

Anybody have experience with the KU wakui? Is it thicker than the stainless clad version?


----------



## JDA_NC

labor of love said:


> Anybody have experience with the KU wakui? Is it thicker than the stainless clad version?



There are some choil shots over at Kitchen Knife Fora. They look thicker than the kasumi knives.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

JDA_NC said:


> There are some choil shots over at Kitchen Knife Fora. They look thicker than the kasumi knives.



There are iron clad KU versions and stainless clad KU versions. Both appears to be very close in terms of profiles, geometry and f&f (I'd say equal, but if you probably could spot some differences if you search for them long enough). The Kasumi version is noticeably thinner.

210mm stainless KU 




On this shot it might looks like a beefy knife, but I assure you that it's a wonderful cutter and doesn't needs any thinning out of the box to perform well. 


210mm Kasumi


----------



## dands

Yeah, my wakui isnt KU just regular old shiro2 clad with SS but the knife seemed a bit thick ootb. A bit of wedginess imo. Definitely does not have the cut feel of a laser. These are more of a "workhorse" knife in my opinion which is why it sits on my line all day during prep as well as all night during service.


----------



## labor of love

Thanks for the choil shot pics. That is exactly how I wanted the choil to look.


----------



## sharptools

dands said:


> Yeah, tough to say but the Jknife game has been flipped on its head over the last 3-4 years with the ridiculous surge in "cooks" in our industry. Takedas were $240 for the 240mm super in 2012. They are $380 now for the same if not worse knife. I know these wakuis a few years back were indeed going for $150-170 for the 240!! But yeah, these 210 wakuis with shirogami #2 are retailing for $250 at my same cutlery. so the $100 I saved on a new one was definitely worth it imo.



Actually this happened as recent as the past couple of weeks. I was saving up to get one and was ready to pull the trigger this past week and found the price hike. I was following the thread on the vendor's forum and it looks like they were forced to do it because another vendor that was already selling at the higher price complained to Wakui that they were not selling them at the higher price. (which doesn't make sense because they were selling it without upgraded handles). These same guys also sell Tadafusas at a higher price with semi custom handle. I hope they don't force the price up on those as well. I'm sure they're still worth the money but if you're looking for some killer value, time to look elsewhere.


----------



## labor of love

$268 for a wakui ku 240mm gyuto w/ custom handle still seems like a good deal to me. My kasumi wakui cuts like a dream, i bought it for around $200 but even if I paid $300 or even more I think theyre worth it.


----------



## easy13

Anyone tried out / have choil shot of the kasumi suji?


----------



## Lefty

I love mine, but have to admit, I preferred my KU over my kasumi, and as a result sold my kasumi. It was a great knife, though.


----------



## easy13

Lefty said:


> I love mine, but have to admit, I preferred my KU over my kasumi, and as a result sold my kasumi. It was a great knife, though.



Blade stiff or have some flex to it ?


----------



## Lefty

easy13 said:


> Blade stiff or have some flex to it ?



Oops, sorry. They are/were both gyutos. Both very stiff.


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> Anyone tried out / have choil shot of the kasumi suji?



Which sujis are you looking at? The ones at bernal?


----------



## preizzo

Have a look at clean cut web page.. Nice stuff there tought &#128521;


----------



## easy13

labor of love said:


> Which sujis are you looking at? The ones at bernal?



Yeah, 240 for $215, 270 for $298 seems pretty steep, might as well get a Kochi Suji up in that range


----------



## sharptools

labor of love said:


> $268 for a wakui ku 240mm gyuto w/ custom handle still seems like a good deal to me. My kasumi wakui cuts like a dream, i bought it for around $200 but even if I paid $300 or even more I think theyre worth it.



Sure, and the vendor has every right to set the price to whatever they want. But it still sucks that the option of Ho wood handle at $150 is no longer available everywhere else, especially for those of us who don't care for semi custom handles.


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> Yeah, 240 for $215, 270 for $298 seems pretty steep, might as well get a Kochi Suji up in that range



True. I'd rather a kochi for sujihiki.


----------



## easy13

F**K it, pulled the trigger on the 240 Suji for $218, these suckers aint gonna get any cheaper. Will follow up when arrives


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> F**K it, pulled the trigger on the 240 Suji for $218, these suckers aint gonna get any cheaper. Will follow up when arrives



which 240mm suji?


----------



## labor of love

sharptools said:


> Sure, and the vendor has every right to set the price to whatever they want. But it still sucks that the option of Ho wood handle at $150 is no longer available everywhere else, especially for those of us who don't care for semi custom handles.



send the vendor an email. hes mentioned that hes willing to sell wakui with cheaper handles if youre interested.


----------



## easy13

labor of love said:


> which 240mm suji?



Wakui Kasumi White 2 from Bernal $218


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> Wakui Kasumi White 2 from Bernal $218



I just pulled the trigger on a KU stainless clad wakui Gyuto.


----------



## easy13

labor of love said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a KU stainless clad wakui Gyuto.



Nice, choil shot from earlier in thread looks promising, follow up when it comes in. Suji hasn't been shipped yet, will report back/pics once it arrives


----------



## mikedtran

Just had my 180mm Kasumi Wakui come in. Got it for ~$100 USD shipped.

Absolutely beautiful!!! Wish the 210/240s could be had for the old price, honestly probably still worth it at the new price. 

Only complaint is the handle is a bit large for my hands, given I have very small hands.


----------



## sharptools

I ordered the same one from cleancut when they were on sale. Looks like they out of stock. Ups says mine will be here tomorrow. Quite excited!


----------



## 420layersofdank

sharptools said:


> I ordered the same one from cleancut when they were on sale. Looks like they out of stock. Ups says mine will be here tomorrow. Quite excited!



Clean cut uses ups?


----------



## sharptools

420layersofdank said:


> Clean cut uses ups?



Yeah. I didn't need to pay tax which was great (US) but shipping came out to be about the same as tax. Still a fantastic deal for ~$100 shipped. They were very easy to deal with.


----------



## mikedtran

sharptools said:


> I ordered the same one from cleancut when they were on sale. Looks like they out of stock. Ups says mine will be here tomorrow. Quite excited!



Excited for you it is a real beauty and cuts great!


----------



## easy13

Got the 240 Kasumi Suji tonight and pretty impressed. Fit and Finish solid - spine/choil rounded, ho wood handle slightly large for my taste but of good quality - no cheap plastic ferrule uneven with wood & for what its worth knife has nice otb edge. Im out of the kitchen for the night but tried it out briefly at home & very pleased. Its a stiff blade, mid weight w/ good height on it to get knuckle clearance for some non slicing board work and nice grind on it where dicing an onion or other light veg prep can be done with ease. Im always looking for sujis that I can multitask with at work, this one should fit in nicely and for $218 I cant complain.


----------



## preizzo

Nice sujii &#128516;


----------



## Charon

I just got one of the last 240 gyuto with the plastic ferule for 155$. What should I avoid cutting besides butternut squash? 

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...35/12063166_1653597438252044_1691681993_n.jpg


----------



## RobinW

Charon said:


> I just got one of the last 240 gyuto with the plastic ferule for 155$. What should I avoid cutting besides butternut squash?
> 
> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...35/12063166_1653597438252044_1691681993_n.jpg



Same knife?
It looks like the chips were just sharpened out without thinning the blade. Is it thick behind the edge now?


----------



## Dardeau

Microbevel and attention to how you hold the knife will make butternut not a problem. One of my coworkers has that knife and has no problem with hard squashes.


----------



## Charon

Not the same knife. The pictures is from from and instagram user 
https://instagram.com/p/806YsLmoPS/

I'm just trying to get a list of things to avoid cutting. I don't mean bone or frozen foods. 
I mean like: butternut squash, pineapple, celeriac maybe 
And what else? 




RobinW said:


> Same knife?
> It looks like the chips were just sharpened out without thinning the blade. Is it thick behind the edge now?


----------



## Charon

Microbevel, got it!. I'll have to review Jon's videos and start with something less dense ))


Dardeau said:


> Microbevel and attention to how you hold the knife will make butternut not a problem. One of my coworkers has that knife and has no problem with hard squashes.


----------



## Charon

One thing though, you are right, I noticed that there is little thinning on that knife. Maybe it's intentional to avoid that kind o chipping. 


RobinW said:


> Same knife?
> It looks like the chips were just sharpened out without thinning the blade. Is it thick behind the edge now?


----------



## Dardeau

That is technique. Don't torque the knife and you will be fine. I watched someone dice gallons of butternut yesterday with a 270mm white #2 wakui with no chips.

Instead of it being a limitation make it a goal.


----------



## Charon

that's a good way to look at it. thank you!
I do tend to make skewed cuts. Back to basics


----------



## mikedtran

easy13 said:


> Got the 240 Kasumi Suji tonight and pretty impressed. Fit and Finish solid - spine/choil rounded, ho wood handle slightly large for my taste but of good quality - no cheap plastic ferrule uneven with wood & for what its worth knife has nice otb edge. Im out of the kitchen for the night but tried it out briefly at home & very pleased. Its a stiff blade, mid weight w/ good height on it to get knuckle clearance for some non slicing board work and nice grind on it where dicing an onion or other light veg prep can be done with ease. Im always looking for sujis that I can multitask with at work, this one should fit in nicely and for $218 I cant complain.



Is this from cleancut? It is interesting that they have the dark handles on the Suji but looks like you got the large octagonal handle that I also got on my 180mm.


----------



## Freestone

Hello Everyone, I'm new to the forum, I'm an avid home cook who's just gotten into the Japanese knife game. I actually fell into it by accident when I decided to replace my old small oil stone that I used to sharpen my Henckels with some proper Japanese water stones. On a lark I bought a Goko Nikiri at the same time and got thoroughly infected with the bug. An education in steel and a few knives later I came across the Wakui 240 Kasumi Gyuto which looked like an exceptional value. I picked up one of the models with the chestnut handle and plastic furrel; handle aside it has become by my favorite knife, so much so that I've ordered a 270 from Cleancut across the pond which should arrive soon. So far no issue with my 240 but I have noticed some patina developing on the "stainless" cladding, not necessarily a bad thing but just surprising considering it's supposed to be stainless I wonder what type of steel was actually used on the cladding?


----------



## Charon

Hi Freestone, could you add a picture? I'm curious if it's a gray patina


----------



## easy13

Had that issue when I first started using mine - 240 Kasumi Suji from Bernal, never got worse and dissipated after more use. Here is a pic when it first happened, either way, great knife, been going hard with it since I picked it for slicing/portioning but also all around work.


----------



## labor of love

Weird. My wakui Kasumi is truly stainless clad.


----------



## Freestone

Here are a few shots of the patina on the 240. It's more of a brown hue than a grey patina, mostly on one side near the tip. although other side does have some as well.


----------



## Freestone

easy13 said:


> Had that issue when I first started using mine - 240 Kasumi Suji from Bernal, never got worse and dissipated after more use. Here is a pic when it first happened, either way, great knife, been going hard with it since I picked it for slicing/portioning but also all around work.



Yup that the same sort of discolouration that mine is developing. Sounds like a just need to keep working with it. It doesn't bother me, it was just odd. I agree it is a great knife can't wait for the 270 to arrive.


----------



## Freestone

That last attempt at posting photo didn't work here's attempt No.2


----------



## Freestone

Attempt No. 3 on pictures

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/Freestone49/library/


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Let me help you a bit with pictures.


----------



## Dardeau

That is really weird. One of my coworkers has one, and the cladding is totally stainless.


----------



## spoiledbroth

a few different sharpeners/vendors have commented that stainless cladding (and ss in general) isn't really stainless, and through no abuse on your part can discolour. I've had this happen with a couple ss knives in the past, but not with the cladding per se.


----------



## Freestone

The 270 arrived today. When I saw how beaten up the shipping box was I got rather worried but someone the knife was undamaged. It may have seemed like a good deal on CleanCut's site but by the time I got it Canada with shipping, taxes, duty ect. well it cost ~$350, a far cry from what the 240 cost me, and will put a bit of crimp in my future knife purchases. The 270 feels like quite a different knife than the 240, it's 54mm vs. 48mm tall and is much stiffer and blade heavy even with a heavier handle than the 240. The 240 feels like a laser this one feel more substantial. The handle is definitely an upgrade on the burnt chestnut on the 240 but it could definitely stand to be thicker it feel less than 3" in diameter. Like the 240 it's extremely thin behind the edge so should work well, and still a gorgeous knife. It is my first 270 so will need to get used to the extra length and heft. Here's a few pics, and thanks to ichanhaschzbrgr for helping out with my last attempt to post pictures. I'll keep you posted if the cladding on this one patina's up as well.

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/Freestone49/library/


----------



## spoiledbroth

Wow, brutal -- sorry to hear that about CBSA. I've yet to pay duty on anything! What was the declared value, if I might ask?


----------



## labor of love

spoiledbroth said:


> a few different sharpeners/vendors have commented that stainless cladding (and ss in general) isn't really stainless, and through no abuse on your part can discolour. I've had this happen with a couple ss knives in the past, but not with the cladding per se.



Or rather stainless means stain-less not stainfree.


----------



## spoiledbroth

labor of love said:


> Or rather stainless means stain-less not stainfree.


Some observations I have made at work are that:
- high heat (for instance, working under a heat lamp)
- high humidity (hvac inefficiency)
can really increase the likelihood of seeing some type of tarnish, rust or even light pitting on otherwise "stain-less" knives. In general I'd say that if you have a quality stainless steel knife it is going to rust/tarnish much faster than something like x45CrMoV15, that's my experience. Kind of goes without saying.

But sometimes you see stuff that looks like a failure of sorts... for instance in the photo earlier in this thread it just looks like a reactive piece of iron cladding lol. :razz: so what do I know.


----------



## joyless

Damn, those kasumi Wakuis look awesome, unfortunately i cant track them anywhere in Europe :/


----------



## Charon

There's cleancut in Sweden and there is also The Chopping Block Co in the UK. Hope it helps


----------



## mikedtran

Going to revive this thread in that I have no had a chance to compare my 180mm Wakui against a slew of knives including Katos, Multiple Shigs, Masakages, and will compare it against a Devin Thomas and Catcheside (coming next week) and I have to say its my favorite cutter. Cuts amazing and great food release!

Anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## Matus

Mike, you are not going to get too much of love for that statement around here  But since none of the knives you have compared it to is know to be particularly thin behind the edge, it may not be quite as surprising. Keep us posted


----------



## mikedtran

Matus said:


> Mike, you are not going to get too much of love for that statement around here  But since none of the knives you have compared it to is know to be particularly thin behind the edge, it may not be quite as surprising. Keep us posted



To be fair the food release on my Shig is unbelievable and it cuts super smooth. It almost "shoots" potatoes off it (with zero wedging).

The Wakui I would say is easier to cut with but the food release isn't as good, still no sticktion or drag though, just doesn't "shoot" off potatoes.

To be fair the Wakui F&F isn't as good and doesn't feel as good to use I think due to the balance/weight. I love my Wakui so much that I have been contemplating seeing if someone could contact Wakui for him to do a custom (Honyaki possibly?)


----------



## wbusby1

Funny this thread was just revived, I just used my Wakui kasumi 240 w2 gyuto for a full day at work for the first time in about 2 months and I was blown away. I was planning on selling it but I thought I'd give it one more chance and it just changed my mind.

Three days ago I rec'd a Toyama from JNS and was swooning over its performance but I've gotta say, the Wakui is really comparable performance-wise. My three knocks on my Wakui are it's food release (but hey, it's thin), it's only average edge retention (W2), and I just think the damn thing is kinda ugly (...). However, it feels so smooth and confident through product that I'm pretty sure I'm going to hold on to it as my one thin knife option. 

The other knife I've used that was similar to it thickness-wise was a Konosuke fuji W1 and the Wakui outperforms that knife and for about half the price.


----------



## mikedtran

wbusby1 said:


> Funny this thread was just revived, I just used my Wakui kasumi 240 w2 gyuto for a full day at work for the first time in about 2 months and I was blown away. I was planning on selling it but I thought I'd give it one more chance and it just changed my mind.
> 
> Three days ago I rec'd a Toyama from JNS and was swooning over its performance but I've gotta say, the Wakui is really comparable performance-wise. My three knocks on my Wakui are it's food release (but hey, it's thin), it's only average edge retention (W2), and I just think the damn thing is kinda ugly (...). However, it feels so smooth and confident through product that I'm pretty sure I'm going to hold on to it as my one thin knife option.
> 
> The other knife I've used that was similar to it thickness-wise was a Konosuke fuji W1 and the Wakui outperforms that knife and for about half the price.



I would agree I don't love the aesthetic, would love to have Wakui do a custom =p


----------



## MontezumaBoy

mikedtran - when you say "aesthetic" what specifically don't you like. For me the handle was poor and the OOTB edge was similar. After getting a new handle and fresh sharpening it really shined. What are your thoughts?



mikedtran said:


> I would agree I don't love the aesthetic, would love to have Wakui do a custom =p


----------



## mikedtran

MontezumaBoy said:


> mikedtran - when you say "aesthetic" what specifically don't you like. For me the handle was poor and the OOTB edge was similar. After getting a new handle and fresh sharpening it really shined. What are your thoughts?



The handle definitely need to be replaced, but when I say aesthetic I was mostly talking about the style and cladding. I have a Hairline (sometimes called Kasumi) stainless clad and the stainless cladding is really really soft so it marrs up even just going on and off the wooden knife rack. I would prefer a true Kasumi finish or monosteel.

Mine actually had a fantastic OOTB edge, I think the other thing is with knives in this price range I imagine there is more variability than with say a Shigefusa. So it is also entirely possible I got a really good one.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Mikedtran - I agree with the cladding comment ... although that issue is a bit mitigated by the fact my blade is a suji ...

Here is that knife after the re-handle

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7655-Show-your-newest-knife-buy/page499


----------



## mikedtran

MontezumaBoy said:


> Thx Mikedtran - I agree with the cladding comment ... although that issue is a bit mitigated by the fact my blade is a suji ...
> 
> Here is that knife after the re-handle
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7655-Show-your-newest-knife-buy/page499



Beautiful re-handle! What are your thoughts on the performance?


----------



## sharptools

I purchased a 180mm stainless clad on sale a little while ago and it is easily one of my favorite knives to use for some quick cutting. F&F may not be the best but the cladding is easy to deal with and performance wise you're not gonna get much better for the price. Even though it isn't the insane value it used to be (before the price hike everywhere. I'm still pretty bummed), IMHO it is still worth the price.


----------



## BlueSteel

I'm reviving this thread to admit that I've become a Wakui fanboy over the last year. I just added my third Wakui (most knives from any maker I have) and am thrilled with it. 

This love affair started with an order of the 270mm kasumi gyuto from Bernal. That knife remains a reference quality knife for me, despite having many other knives that cost me a lot more. I reach for this 270 more than any other knife...it is a red hot laser. 

So that experience led me to order the 240mm kasumi gyuto from Bernal. This is a very good knife, but my least favorite of the three. This one is a little more stout and heavy. Not quite what I was expecting after the 270, but still all-in-all a very good middleweight.

And now, I added the 240mm nashiji gyuto from Knifewear (unfortunately the last one they had from a one-off order). I much prefer this one over the 240 kasumi, and it approaches the 270 as a cutter. Perhaps a bit more robust than the 270 (ie. a little less laser), but still plenty thin behind the edge and sails through hard carrots and the like. This nashiji knife has a completely different profile from the kasumi knives. The nashiji has a continuous sweeping gentle curve from heel to tip, whereas both kasumi knives have a much flatter profile with considerable flat spots from the heel forward. This nashiji knife was a total steal at about $150 USD.

All of these knives were purchased for prices that are incredibly low for the quality delivered.

To be balanced, I should note that I'm just a home cook - my knives get light usage compared to pro kitchens. The reason I note this is that Wakui uses white #2 as the core steel of choice. This is easy to sharpen and takes a wicked, wicked edge, but I understand that under higher volume use edge retention could be sub-optimal compared to other steels.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## labor of love

Miss my wakui 240mm hairline. I've been eyeing those 270mm at bernal off and on for sometime now. Do you attribute the stoutness of the 240 hairline to the ebony handle? Do you know how tall your 270mm hairline is?


----------



## BlueSteel

labor of love said:


> Miss my wakui 240mm hairline. I've been eyeing those 270mm at bernal off and on for sometime now. Do you attribute the stoutness of the 240 hairline to the ebony handle? Do you know how tall your 270mm hairline is?



Good questions. The handle definitely made a big difference in terms of overall weight, but it is my perception that the 240 kasumi blade is also generally thicker and heavier than the 270 from the same series. I have done some handle swapping, but the weights of the knives when I received them from Bernal were: 270 with ho handle = 201g, 240 with ebony D handle = 192g.

Here are the measurements for all three presently, with handles swapped on a couple:

270 kasumi now with a very substantial octagonal ebony/pakka handle: 276mm heel-to-tip, 52mm high at heel, 230g

240 kasumi with stock ebony D handle from Bernal: 241mm heel-to-tip, 48mm high at heel, 192g

240 nashiji with the ho/horn octagonal handle that was removed from the 270: 247mm heel-to-tip, 49mm high at heel, 201g


----------



## Badgertooth

Thanks for the input Blair, super comprehensive. Bernal flavour 270, still a reference cutter for me for that type of thin-behind-the edge knife. As yet only surpassed by the Xerxes for sheer ease of cutting. I would love to try the stouter Kasumi which I imagine would be the perfect compromise for a lot people's tastes.


----------



## BlueSteel

Badgertooth said:


> I would love to try the stouter Kasumi which I imagine would be the perfect compromise for a lot people's tastes.



Hi Otto,

Yes, I believe you are right that this one would suit a lot of people - just depends on what you are after! At the time I ordered it I was thinking I would get a more compact/nimble version of the laser 270...I think my slight disappointment came from it not being exactly what I expected. But still a very good knife, and super value!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Choppin

Does anyone have experience with Wakui nakiris? They seem to be on the thin and light spectrum of nakiris but would appreciate the impression of users.

Bernal and Cleancut sell different kinds, I'm a bit confused if they are the same knife, just with diferent finishes. Is the Cleancut also SS clad or fully reactive?

*Bernal*
white #2
Kasumi, SS clad 
Site says "light and thin profile"
Red ebony D handle

*Cleancut*
white #2 
Nashiji KU, not sure if SS clad of fully reactive, site doesn't say 
160g, 1.6 mm thickness mid back (in line with Bernal's description...)
Red ebony D handle


----------



## preizzo

Had the wakui nashiiji 180 mm. 
Super thin and tall. Middle weight. Good cutter.


----------



## Choppin

The nakiri, right? Do you remember if it's SS clad or fully reactive?



preizzo said:


> Had the wakui nashiiji 180 mm.
> Super thin and tall. Middle weight. Good cutter.


----------



## preizzo

Yes the nakiri!! Stainless clad thought! &#128522;


----------



## Choppin

Thanks!


----------



## JaVa

I'll jump on the Wakui bandwagon too! 

I was lucky enough to catch one 240 SS clad W2 kasumi from Matteo. Sensational knife. Me, personally love the middleweight - thin behind the edge combo. It's my easiest knife to get sharp (along with Tanaka B2). Gets the finest edge I know of (also with the B2 Tanaka). The SS clad - carbon core construction works for me too. Not to mention one of the best (for me) profiles around. Nice long-ish flat spot that smoothly transitions to a very nicely rolling tip. And the tip is positioned just where (IMO) it should be. It's grind is just lovely with a good balance of cutting ability and food release. ...What's not to love really?

Like already mentioned, the edge retention could be better (for pro use), but the edge is sooo easy to bring back that, kinda, who cares. And the tip (which is good already) could be just slightly pointier and thinner. All in all it's the stuff of legends IMO.


----------



## preizzo

Java I kind of regret it to sold that knife.. Grind it s silly, very similar to the shigefusa..but thinner.!! Happy that you enjoying it. &#128517;


----------



## JBroida

i dont understand why people are calling rosewood "red ebony" now days... its shitan in japanese... rosewood


----------



## labor of love

JBroida said:


> i dont understand why people are calling rosewood "red ebony" now days... its shitan in japanese... rosewood



Good to know. Haha


----------



## labor of love

Could somebody translate this page or tell me a little bit about these knives? Are they stainless clad or carbon?
https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/de...i-V2-Kurouchi-Gyuto-24-cm-nicht-rostfrei.html


----------



## XooMG

I don't read German, but those are nonstainless-clad V2.


----------



## JayGee

JBroida said:


> i dont understand why people are calling rosewood "red ebony" now days... its shitan in japanese... rosewood



perhaps because there are new rosewood export bans in various places around the world?


----------



## Matus

labor of love said:


> Could somebody translate this page or tell me a little bit about these knives? Are they stainless clad or carbon?
> https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/de...i-V2-Kurouchi-Gyuto-24-cm-nicht-rostfrei.html



Iron clad V2, not stainless. If you remember the 'old' kurouchi Itinomonn knives that Maxim used to carry, than this is the same maker and based on photos the same kind of finish (though possibly different geometry, of course). I would expect this to be a great knife for the price.


----------



## labor of love

XooMG said:


> I don't read German, but those are nonstainless-clad V2.



Thanks


----------



## mikedtran

Hi Choppin,

Hopefully this is not too late and still useful. I have tried both the KU and Kasumi finish and found the Kasumi finish to be much thinner behind the edge and a smoother overall cutting experience.

As far as reactivity I can't speak 100% to it, but the kasumi is definitely stainless clad. I did not extensively test the reactiveness of the KU.

Still consider kasumi Wakuis to be one of the best value knives bar-none.



Choppin said:


> Does anyone have experience with Wakui nakiris? They seem to be on the thin and light spectrum of nakiris but would appreciate the impression of users.
> 
> Bernal and Cleancut sell different kinds, I'm a bit confused if they are the same knife, just with diferent finishes. Is the Cleancut also SS clad or fully reactive?
> 
> *Bernal*
> white #2
> Kasumi, SS clad
> Site says "light and thin profile"
> Red ebony D handle
> 
> *Cleancut*
> white #2
> Nashiji KU, not sure if SS clad of fully reactive, site doesn't say
> 160g, 1.6 mm thickness mid back (in line with Bernal's description...)
> Red ebony D handle


----------



## danemonji

labor of love said:


> Could somebody translate this page or tell me a little bit about these knives? Are they stainless clad or carbon?
> https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/de...i-V2-Kurouchi-Gyuto-24-cm-nicht-rostfrei.html



Use chrome browser and enable translation and you will read german fluently


----------



## Choppin

Thank's Mike! That was helpful. Not too late at all, I haven't pulled the trigger yet. 



mikedtran said:


> Hi Choppin,
> 
> Hopefully this is not too late and still useful. I have tried both the KU and Kasumi finish and found the Kasumi finish to be much thinner behind the edge and a smoother overall cutting experience.
> 
> As far as reactivity I can't speak 100% to it, but the kasumi is definitely stainless clad. I did not extensively test the reactiveness of the KU.
> 
> Still consider kasumi Wakuis to be one of the best value knives bar-none.


----------

